# Vlookup dice #N/A con ref a fórmula, PERO SÍ EXISTE VALOR!!!



## josevaldesv (Nov 16, 2005)

Buen día.. buenas noches para mí (ya trabajo en 2o turno):

Estoy buscando qué estoy haciendo mal. Bitte hilfen Sie mir! (help?)

Tengo esta base de datos:
B4 =95
D4 =(1-B4)/2
F4 =VLOOKUP(D4,g2:h312,2,FALSE)

Sucede que si en vez de la fórmula en D4 pongo el valor directamente, entonces VLOOKUP me despliega el valor que estoy buscando, pero si lo dejo como fórmula, aunque en la pantalla de Excel D4 me da el valor de esa resta y división, el valor de VLOOKUP en F4 aparece como #N/A.
 - Qué puedo hacer? Qué estoy haciendo mal?

NOTA: Eso cuando es FALSE... pero cuando le pongo TRUE para que me regrese el valor que más se acerca, aunque no sea exacto, también me regresa #N/A

saludos...


----------



## RalphA (Nov 18, 2005)

En vez de FALSE, use 0 (cero).


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 21, 2005)

La única cosa que se me ocurre es si sería un "floating point error".  Porque si copio su ejemplo me sirve.  Pero si pongo algo como 95.0000001 en B4, entonce allí sí me da lo que parece ser -47 en D4 pero #N/A en la de VLookup().  ¿Puede probar algo como F4=VLOOKUP(Round(D4,4),g2:h312,2,FALSE) para ver si sirve?


----------



## josevaldesv (Nov 22, 2005)

Gracias a ambos.
No sé qué sucede, pero en este ejemplo "simplificado" que puse, SÍ SIRVE... pero si utilizo la base de datos real, no me sirve... lo de ROUND() es una buena idea, y lo voy a intentar, pero de todos modos quisiera saber qué sucede 
alguien gusta que mande el archivo original para que lo vea?
sólo indíquenme a qué e-mail:
josevaldesv[at]hotmail.com

ciao


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 22, 2005)

José - edite su mensaje para que su dirección sea algo com josevaldesv(AT)hotmail.com Si no los "bots" que usan los spammers para revisar la Red agarran su dirección.

¿Hay posibilidad que una de las columnas esté formateado como texto?  Se puede usar Data|Text to Columns... para cambiar el formato si eso es.


----------



## josevaldesv (Nov 22, 2005)

Greg,

Gracias por el tip.. e-mail cambiado.

Sobre posibilidad de que una de las columnas esté como texto en vez de como número.. ya hice esos cambios... incluso donde hay puros números, ya multipliqué cada número por 1 (B1=a1*1) y luego copied-pasted los datos como valores, con lo que aseguro ya no están en texto.
Sigue siendo muy extraño.


----------

